

I’m Running to Reform the W3C’s TAG - tomdale
http://yehudakatz.com/2012/12/07/im-running-to-reform-the-w3cs-tag/

======
paulirish
The W3C leadership hasn't had a close handle on the challenges of modern day
webapp development. The work Rick Waldron, Yehuda and Alex Russell have done
in TC39 is hugely valuable. Now to bring that prioritization into the larger
W3C will be hugely valuable. Best news I've read in a while.

